# Paint Sprayer Question



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking for your thoughts on high volume low pressure paint sprayers, the kind with the paint container that sits on top of the sprayer mechanism. Do they work with water based/latex paint? I have a regular spayer with the tank under the nozzle and it works fine with oil paint, but not so well with water base. It's so dry here that paint comes out as a powder and does not stick. Even latex paint conditioner does not help. Just wondering if the other kind would be better.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the container on top type of HVLV sprayers. I have one with the bottle on the underside of the nozzle. It does work well with oil based paints. I tried it with latex paint and had to thin the paint too much. I was using a high gloss latex paint and when it dried it looked more like semi gloss. I went back to the brush.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob - check out the *Grex X1000*


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Bob, 

In my experience when shooting latex based paints with a siphon spray gun the appropriate sized fluid nozzle/needle is required. Are you painting buildings with the atypical sprayed-latex finish or something more demanding? 

Michael


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I am using the wrong term, HVLP is not correct. It's gravity feed like the one Dwight shows above. It's for small, hobby sized stuff, mainly wood. Want to shoot ordinary Home Depot type latex paint and water based stain.

The Grex sprayerr Dwight shows has a larger nozzle then the siphon sprayer I have. That maybe where I am having trouble.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a cheap version of the one that Dwight shows. But only for out door stuff and with latex paint. For large buildings etc. Works fine. I think you can get the cheapo version over there at Harbour Freight. In England it was from Machine Mart

Rod


----------

